
DIY College Scorecard Rankings - Amorymeltzer
http://www.brendansudol.com/college-scorecard-rankings/
======
Amorymeltzer
Created by user brensudol
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=brensudol](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=brensudol)),
as mentioned here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10479230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10479230)

